# cocoa powder ganache?



## thefuturechef (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been learning how to make different baked goods for a friend of mine with celiac and soy-intolerance. I saw a recipe for GF eclairs and i'd love to try it, but the ganache has stopped me as i cant seem to find any chocolate bars, chips, etc that does not contain soy products and i dont really want to go through the trouble of ordering some online. Instead, i was wondering if it would be possible to make chocolate on my own using cocoa powder, sugar, and whatever else OR if i could make a ganache using the straight cocoa powder and something else. any ieas?? thanks!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Instead of trying to use cocoa powder, I would suggest a chocolate that doesn't have soy lecithin, because you do want the cocoa butter to create the proper texture.  Many grocery stores now carry Green & Black chocolate, which makes bars without soy (check their website), but there are more.  Try doing a Google search for chocolate without soy, there are quite a few.


----------



## robi (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.cakespy.com/blog/2014/12/13/how-to-make-ganache-with-cocoa-powder.html


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Just so you know why chocolate contains soy, it's because of the ingredient Lecithin (an emulsifier).

99.9% of products that contain lecithin as an ingredient is soy derived, the others are egg derived lecithin.

If your friend is only intolerant maybe, BIG MAYBE, they would not react to ganache icing made with chocolate containing a very small amount of lecithin that comes from soy. Being allergic would be entirely another matter.

Luc H.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

If you melt unsweetened baker chocolate and coconut fat (to make a melt away center) you'd have something that sort nnok of sets up like ganache. I suppose you could add some confectioners sugar to sweeten also. If you looking for a chocolate chip substitute, perhaps try some cacao nibs, they have a very satisfying crunch. All in all, you can use cacao nibs, bakers chocolate (which are the same as the nibs but they have been ground), or get a chocolate that doesnt have spy lecithin added.


----------

